# Let's talk about puberty! (Boy or Girls)



## Syd (Apr 23, 2014)

There's a thread on sex, so what about a thread on puberty? Boys and girls are welcome, if anyone is creeped out/uncomfortable with someone, just tell them to stop, if that doesn't work, get a mod. 


ANYWAYS
I hope to help along with any questions, or problems that come up, and hope that everyone is as comfortable as possible.

Rules(idk the sex one had one):
Be considerate, if someone's embarrassed, don't be rude about it.
Feel safe! If you for some reason don't feel safe, go tell someone and they should help! If not, get a mod.
Feel free to talk about puberty in dudes or dudettes.
Be mature. If you've got a problem report it to a moderator.

***This thread is meant to help out the youngsters with puberty. If you have any problems with my thread, let me know or report it to the mods. I try my best not to be offensive. Feel free to contribute to any topics discussed.


Sorry I kept telling people to report to mods, but I'd rather not have a girl get super creeped out and have no-one to report it too.

Thanks!


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 23, 2014)

If I could make a suggestion like with the other thread...a lot of misinformation can be spread very easily. While I think these threads are ultimately unnecessary due to the wealth of knowledge already collected on the internet that would take only a few moments to look up, it'd be far more helpful I think if such sites based on knowledge and fact were placed in a post as a compilation for people to choose from. That way this thread would serve as educational as well as supportive. Just my two cents.


----------



## Syd (Apr 23, 2014)

Fawful said:


> If I could make a suggestion like with the other thread...a lot of misinformation can be spread very easily. While I think these threads are ultimately unnecessary due to the wealth of knowledge already collected on the internet that would take only a few moments to look up, it'd be far more helpful I think if such sites based on knowledge and fact were placed in a post as a compilation for people to choose from. That way this thread would serve as educational as well as supportive. Just my two cents.


Thanks, Fawful! I'll add some sites to the front page. c:


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2014)

I didn't hit puberty until I was like late 15/early 16 and right now I am like 18 and a half and I'm still not fully developed, but i don't give a ****

So yea, if you hit puberty late or take a long time to develop, don't worry!!


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm freaking 13 and I'm growing a moustache. My voice is deep as hell too. Am I even human anymore?


----------



## Farobi (Apr 23, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I'm freaking 13 and I'm growing a moustache. My voice is deep as hell too. Am I even human anymore?


Prob not :[


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm turning 13 in like 4 months and I'm growing all pimply and I have dandruff ;-;


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm 13, and friggin... UGH. I wish I were still a little innocent like 6-year old. I'm so scared whenever I get into the car alone with one of my parents, because they might want to have "the talk."


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Prob not :[



Omg its all ur fault Farobi. 

In all seriousness, pubrrty was weird. I wasn't that high pitched annoying 7 year-old that I was.
I was someone... different. I thought I was the one who would start puberty late than my friends, but holy crap I spoke too soon. Before I knew it the tone of my voice change, I was growing hair in unwanted places etc. I'm still at that early stage so I'll still improve.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 23, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Omg its all ur fault Farobi.
> 
> In all seriousness, pubrrty was weird. I wasn't that high pitched annoying 7 year-old that I was.
> I was someone... different. I thought I was the one who would start puberty late than my friends, but holy crap I spoke too soon. Before I knew it the tone of my voice change, I was growing hair in unwanted places etc. I'm still at that early stage so I'll still improve.


But I mean, let's be real here kildor. We don't have to deal with periods.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm 14 and. . .
(//~//)
God this is embarrassing but i went through puberty at around 10. And then it was like
WHOOOSHHH
and now I have the biggest boobs in class.
Seriously, people used to think i had implants and at slumber parties girls would ask me if i stuffed my bra ~_~
Jeez, i'm only like 120-130 pounds, i'm not really overweight or anything. There used to be this kid in my class who would always be like 
"YEA, YOUR BOOBS ARE TOO BIG, KNAW WHAT I MEAN'?"
No.
I had no idea （；＿；）
It's just because i have to take these weird pills that do stuffz (okay thats WAY to embarrassing to talk about) that make stuffz happen.
ヽ(；▽；)ノ so yeah, now I feel like a puberty ridden freak.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> But I mean, let's be real here kildor. We don't have to deal with periods.



This ^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

We're pretty lucky we don't spurt blood out every month. :|


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 23, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> This ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> We're pretty lucky we don't spurt blood out every month. :|


But we don't have extra pockets. 



Mewmewmewm said:


> I'm 14 and. . .
> (//~//)
> God this is embarrassing but i went through puberty at around 10. And then it was like
> WHOOOSHHH
> ...


I know what you mean gurl. My friend
nvm lets not talk about this


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 23, 2014)

im not sure if this is "puberty" but...

I had an EXTREME growth spurt when I was turning 13, and I grew SOOOOOO MUCH.

It's pretty awks because I'm 5"5, and all my friends are shorter than me 

{This might be because I'm extremely athletic.. I even had Osgood–Schlatters disease }


----------



## Cazqui (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm 18 I don't think I ever hit puberty. I barley grow facial hair, and my voice sounds too feminine.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

I forgot to add that my friend had her period when she was in Primary 2. Now she's all mature and she acts pretty much 16-17 instead of a 13 year old girl. Is this normal? She said her mom had her period when she was Pri 1. I also had a secret crush on her huehue...


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 23, 2014)

My voice hitches almost every time I talk.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 23, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I forgot to add that my friend had her period when she was in Primary 2. Now she's all mayure and she acts pretty much 16-17 instead of a 13 year old girl. Is this normal? She said her mom had her period when she was Pri 1. I also had a secret crush on her huehue...


DAWWWW ( ^ω^ ) 
Trust me though having that time of the month man. . .
it changes you (@_@)
You should just be grateful that shes not going all PMS on you. Hell hath no fury like an angry girl PMSing （ ;  ; ）


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> DAWWWW ( ^ω^ )
> Trust me though having that time of the month man. . .
> it changes you (@_@)
> You should just be grateful that shes not going all PMS on you. Hell hath no fury like an angry girl PMSing （ ;  ; ）



Mewms ;-; No one is annoying when they PM me. All of them are great people


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 23, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Mewms ;-; No one is annoying when they PM me. All of them are great people


Oh my god I'm dying. Kildor you just made my day XD
P.M.S., Premenstrual syndrome Not Personal messeging XD it's when girls get really angry for no reason and go through mood swings when they're on their period.
Pfft.
. . . 

OH MY GOD IM DEAD XD Im sorry. . . I just can't. . XD
Kildor for a love doctor you should be more well versed in this stuff （≧∇≦)
Seriously though some girls on their period can get really scary. I can't really blame them for it too much but still. I guess its just a natural thing.


----------



## Peisinoe (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol. Yes during that time of the month, it's best to not anger a woman.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Mewms ;-; No one is annoying when they PM me. All of them are great people



lol she said PMS xD

I dont know if this counts more toward puberty or aging... ha... but...

When I was younger my periods didn't affect me at all. Now though, I get cramps and my whole body aches and I just wanna stay in bed all day. I don't even remember if it was a gradual change or if one day my body was like nope, you are gonna experience hell now.

It's kinda funny yet infuriating at the same time cause some days I just get really emotional about stupid stuff and cry and I'll be like "wtf, where is this coming from" and three days later I'll get my period and it's like "oh.... i see... that explains it"


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 23, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Oh my god I'm dying. Kildor you just made my day XD
> P.M.S., Premenstrual syndrome Not Personal messeging XD it's when girls get really angry for no reason and go through mood swings when they're on their period.
> Pfft.
> . . .
> ...


Gurl some girls are scary without periods.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> lol she said PMS xD
> 
> I dont know if this counts more toward puberty or aging... ha... but...
> 
> ...



Heh. I'm weird sometimes I just don't read things properly. I don't even know what the hell a PMS is, so forgive me. 


And yes, I feel that it is kinda good to stay on a girl's goodside every time. You don't want her to flip out and go all Bruce Banner at you. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PurplPanda said:


> Gurl some girls are scary without periods.



Dis be 100 percent tru. My friend is always pissed at me and I don't know if she's always on her period or not.


----------



## Peisinoe (Apr 23, 2014)

It's like a punch to the gut and all you want to do is scratch someone's eyes out. Lol, okay I might be over exaggerating...

I always get really really hungry before mine comes. A week before I would want to eat everything and anything in sight, so that's a big tell tale sign of it happening.


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm almost 22 years old and I STILL have acne, although it has gone down a lot...
But I'm always thinking, "I'm a grown ass woman, why do I still go through this?"
And I even hit puberty when I was 10... voice changed and everything.
(Yes, I got that girly man voice.)

As for periods, the cramps I usually get now are nothing compared to when I was a teenager.
I'm reading all these comments and I feel super old, LOL. Everyone is different.

The entire acne thing pisses me off though. I should be done with that crap...​


----------



## Syd (Apr 23, 2014)

I've yet to add the sites, sorry but i'm here to share my first period story 

Ok, I was in 8th grade, and it sucks because by then, all the girls had boobs and have had their period by then. I was a late bloomer to say the least. 
I got it in the middle of freaking geometry and my friend had to loan me a pad for the day, it was hilarious. I wore white pants that day so everyone could totally tell, I was super embarrassed but it was funny too, so...

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> Heh. I'm weird sometimes I just don't read things properly. I don't even know what the hell a PMS is, so forgive me.
> 
> 
> And yes, I feel that it is kinda good to stay on a girl's goodside every time. You don't want her to flip out and go all Bruce Banner at you.
> ...



PMS is pre-period symptom c:/premenstrual symptom


----------



## Peisinoe (Apr 23, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I'm almost 22 years old and I STILL have acne, although it has gone down a lot...
> But I'm always thinking, "I'm a grown ass woman, why do I still go through this?"
> And I even hit puberty when I was 10... voice changed and everything.
> (Yes, I got that girly man voice.)
> ...



Lol we're in the same boat. I'm 20 and I remember when I was younger how rough it was. Acne is the worst I only get it when I'm around that week. Just little bumps around my face so irritating.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

Syd said:


> I've yet to add the sites, sorry but i'm here to share my first period story
> 
> Ok, I was in 8th grade, and it sucks because by then, all the girls had boobs and have had their period by then. I was a late bloomer to say the least.
> I got it in the middle of freaking geometry and my friend had to loan me a pad for the day, it was hilarious. I wore white pants that day so everyone could totally tell, I was super embarrassed but it was funny too, so...



It isn't really the *worst case scenario*. It's all good 

I had to watch my best friend(the one I mentioned earlier) while she was havig her period. It was during class and suddenly she started to vomit. The teacher had to assist her because she was already having her period. And she was only nine back then. I guess it made her mature quite alot.
You could tell it was quite hard for her because she was embarassed.


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 23, 2014)

Stina said:


> Lol we're in the same boat. I'm 20 and I remember when I was younger how rough it was. Acne is the worst I only get it when I'm around that week. Just little bumps around my face so irritating.



ISN'T IT?!
I'm currently around that time of the month and I just had a job interview...
I had to apply so much foundation, it's beyond ********.
I don't want to go through teenager problems anymore. :c​
- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> It isn't really the *worst case scenario*. It's all good
> 
> I had to watch my best friend(the one I mentioned earlier) while she was havig her period. It was during class and suddenly she started to vomit. The teacher had to assist her because she was already having her period. And she was only nine back then. I guess it made her mature quite alot.
> You could tell it was quite hard for her because she was embarassed.



You can puke when you start? lolwat.​


----------



## Syd (Apr 23, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> ISN'T IT?!
> I'm currently around that time of the month and I just had a job interview...
> I had to apply so much foundation, it's beyond ********.
> I don't want to go through teenager problems anymore. :c​
> ...



Haha I didn't know that either? Guess you learn new stuff everyday c;


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> ISN'T IT?!
> I'm currently around that time of the month and I just had a job interview...
> I had to apply so much foundation, it's beyond ********.
> I don't want to go through teenager problems anymore. :c​
> ...


She was in pain so she vomited. Lol.


----------



## Syd (Apr 23, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> She was in pain so she vomited. Lol.



Huh.
Usually the first period is very light, usually too light for that much pain.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 23, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> It isn't really the *worst case scenario*. It's all good
> 
> I had to watch my best friend(the one I mentioned earlier) while she was havig her period. It was during class and suddenly she started to vomit. The teacher had to assist her because she was already having her period. And she was only nine back then. I guess it made her mature quite alot.
> You could tell it was quite hard for her because she was embarassed.


And that kids is why i don't have periods 
Basically whenever my friends talk about their periods I'm just over here like
ヾ(＠⌒ー⌒＠)ノ THANK YOU FEMALE GODSSSSSS


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 23, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> She was in pain so she vomited. Lol.



Dang that must have been some serious pain, lol.
The worst pain I've ever had was in my back.
I get them sometimes now, but not as much.

It literally feels like someone took a freshly sharpened knife and jammed in your back.
Be thankful you never have to experience it. :c​


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

Syd said:


> Huh.
> Usually the first period is very light, usually too light for that much pain.



I don't really get it though. She had her period I guess, and it was kinda unexpected for her. 
And I don't really know if it was actually safe.


----------



## Syd (Apr 23, 2014)

Does anyone know when you stop getting periods? My friend said 50, but I don't know, and would like to know.
If so, geez, that's 40 years(or less, depending if you decide to get pregnant) of blood flowing out of your body.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

Sometimes I feel like I'm having a period but there's not blood or anything it's just weird slimy idk o-o


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 23, 2014)

Syd said:


> Does anyone know when you stop getting periods? My friend said 50, but I don't know, and would like to know.
> If so, geez, that's 40 years(or less, depending if you decide to get pregnant) of blood flowing out of your body.



My mom is 47 and she stopped this year.
It all depends on when a woman hits menopause. c:​
- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm having a period but there's not blood or anything it's just weird slimy idk o-o



If it's white/cream color it's called discharge and it's natural.
It means you're healthy, no worries.
I still have problems with it. It's more annoying than anything.​


----------



## Syd (Apr 23, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm having a period but there's not blood or anything it's just weird slimy idk o-o



Is it like white? It may be discharge o:, if not then idk. Probably nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

Syd said:


> Does anyone know when you stop getting periods? My friend said 50, but I don't know, and would like to know.
> If so, geez, that's 40 years(or less, depending if you decide to get pregnant) of blood flowing out of your body.



40 years or less isn't true. My friend is 12 and his mother is 53, while his father is 65.
Which means they had him when his mom was 41(weird I know.) I thought women stop getting periods at 50 something because 
 women can't reproduce anymore due to old age? Also the more children a woman gives birth to, the more risk of her actually dying, 
So I guesd that is why it stops there.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

It made my voice deeper buuuuuuuuuuuuuuutt(<- haha I said butt ) it made my voice sound weird with certain pitches.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 23, 2014)

Meh. I'm 17, went through all the puberty stuff 4 years ago... It was the happiest time of my life!  and by saying that I mean the most horrendous time of my life. 

While we're talking about periods, I must be a very small minority, because they honestly don't cause me to have much mood swings or anything. I mean, I'll be on edge but not to the post where if someone breaths by me I snap.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 23, 2014)

i need it so i grow taller and my voice is deeper!!!! it must come soon!
lol


----------



## Peisinoe (Apr 23, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Dang that must have been some serious pain, lol.
> The worst pain I've ever had was in my back.
> I get them sometimes now, but not as much.
> 
> ...



YES, OMG. I get this pain in my lower back and butt area and it feels like I broke my tailbone. It hurts too much when I sit down so I have to stand up and walk around. Worse part is, is that it comes randomly so it could be in the middle of class and I'm dying. It hasn't happened since HS, so I guess it went away with age. lol


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 24, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> 40 years or less isn't true. My friend is 12 and his mother is 53, while his father is 65.
> Which means they had him when his mom was 41(weird I know.) I thought women stop getting periods at 50 something because
> women can't reproduce anymore due to old age? Also the more children a woman gives birth to, the more risk of her actually dying,
> So I guesd that is why it stops there.



No, what they meant was that a woman has their period for about 40 years, which is essentially true. It's not about their age, but about the period of time their...periods last.

Unlike men, women are born with a certain amount of eggs. With one leaving around every month or so, eventually they run out, and periods stop.

On the mood swings and PMS issue: These are actually far less common than people think. True PMS is rare. What really happens to most women is foul moods thanks to being in pain frequently, which would upset anyone. Cramps are like being punched in the uterus, and having a giant uterus-sized bruise left behind that likes to scream "HELLO I AM HERE" more often than one would like.


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm having a period but there's not blood or anything it's just weird slimy idk o-o



THIS HAPPENS TO ME ALL THE TIME
except there is no slime


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 24, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm having a period but there's not blood or anything it's just weird slimy idk o-o



That's just discharge, I'm pretty it's normal ^^ You can wear panty liners so your underwear doesn't get too dirty because of it/cold wet feelings


----------



## gingerbread (Apr 24, 2014)

I was a early um. bloomer (idk if I used the right word. Heh), the first period was unnerving, and sadly enough I didn't get big boobs :B 

Still, I never got acne. /distant yey in background//


----------



## Pipsqueak (Apr 24, 2014)

crystalmilktea said:


> That's just discharge, I'm pretty it's normal ^^ You can wear panty liners so your underwear doesn't get too dirty because of it/cold wet feelings




This is the worst part about being female, IMO. I wouldn't really recommend disposable liners for daily use though, as they don't breathe too well and your bits need air!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 24, 2014)

I wasn't a particularly early bloomer, but it all started relatively early for me and was absolutely horrible! I used to have a week off of school each month because of my periods and they were very irregular (I had two a month a few times...) so I started on the pill (both for the whole sex reason but also because people said it helped with periods) and they helped so much- my period is lighter and I know exactly when it will start. So for any girls struggling with their periods I'd recommend thinking about starting on the pill.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 24, 2014)

*Uggghh I hate puberty. I've gone all emotionally hormonal and I cry over the stupidest things and get really angry over stupid things too. My Mum reckons I'll be in my period soon and I'm like 'pls no'
That's all I'm going to say because I get pretty awkward and embarrassed about this subject :3*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> But I mean, let's be real here kildor. We don't have to deal with periods.



I hate you


----------



## matt (Apr 24, 2014)

Ugh this is a game forum, why is everyone talking about sexual stuff all of a sudden.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 24, 2014)

matt said:


> Ugh this is a game forum, why is everyone talking about sexual stuff all of a sudden.



my thoughts exactly


but to the topic itself, i honestly never felt a sudden change to my body. i dont even remember how my voice deepened o.o


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, it is the non-gaming section of the gaming forum. 

That aside, I'm glad I was born a girl, even if I do have to deal with the uterus punches.


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 24, 2014)

matt said:


> Ugh this is a game forum, why is everyone talking about sexual stuff all of a sudden.



Inr? ._. Lol
All I know is im a girl and I have everything a girl should have on her body o.o
wish my boobs were bigger tho LOL


----------



## Cariad (Apr 24, 2014)

I hate having all of the mood swings, it so annoying.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 24, 2014)

matt said:


> Ugh this is a game forum, why is everyone talking about sexual stuff all of a sudden.



Because sometimes it's easier to talk about things behind a computer screen then with your friends to avoid so much embarassment. It's a good thing to teach the younger ones on here things their friends won't know the answer to. There's a lot of older members on this thread and since the only older people a lot of members on here probably know is their family members maybe they feel more comfortable talking about this stuff more. 

Plus going by that logic you should ask why Brewster's cafe is even here all together since it's about *general stuff* and this counts as general stuff.



Great thread by the way. It feels like years since I went through puberty but if anyone has any questions I'll try to remember the answers as much as I can. lol


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 24, 2014)

Awkward. Just awkward. I hit it when I was like 9, but it didn't hit very hard. Well, not until I was 12. Now I am 13, (14 in less than a month) I am like 6 feet tall and am the second tallest in my grade. I looked like a totally different kid a year ago. My baby face went away, I had to start shaving, my voice became the deepest out of all of my friends... I am taller than all of my family. My 18 year old brother, my dad and my mom.

I grew so fast, that it still didn't grow into my body. I became (and still am, although it's a bit better) very uncoordinated.

On the contrary, my best friend is older than I am, he turned 14 in November while I will turn 14 in May. He is probably 5' 2" or so, and talking to him in the hallway is a little odd sometimes, if it is something he doesn't want others to hear, I have to lean down to hear him talk softly xD. When I randomly hear his voice I think it is some random 11 year old or something, until I look.

Now, the worst of it all is random boners. Oh how awkward they are. Probably my biggest gripe about puberty. My strong teacher last year yanked me out of my chair as he was getting pretty into the lesson, and used me as an example for something. Pretty sure you can tell what happened next. It sucked! They most of the time are 100% unprovoked, and you can't do anything but think about something else and hope you won't need to stand up for several minutes. Terrifying.

Still glad I don't get periods though. Feel bad for women, that is something that really would suck.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 24, 2014)

I guess it's a trade-off.

Pain, or potential humiliation. I'll take the pain. Humiliation is its own brand of pain that I don't want to face. Of course, girls have the potential humiliation too, but I feel like people would be more understanding.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 24, 2014)

I've noticed that whenever a girl is on her period, every other girl bands together to help each other.
Like on Monday, my friend needed a small purse to go to the bathroom with since she only had a large one (and it would be pretty suspicious) and this girl she's hardly spoken too let her borrow hers.
I'm prone to bad cramps so I always carry a small container of Tylenol with me, so I usually give one away when a friend is complaining. Honestly the nurses office medicine never helps.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 24, 2014)

I got my period on the night of Super Bowl Sunday a few months ago. My first day (Monday morning) was actually fairly heavy, but it lightened and now I haven't seen a very heavy one since. When you first get yours, ladies, keep in mind it might gross you out. Mine sure did.

All in all, having your period is honestly not that bad. You do get bad cramps in your earlier years (I'm experiencing a bad cramp in my leg as of now, it's hurts like frick to move it around) but it will probably get better as you mature.


----------



## Mary (Apr 24, 2014)

Can we like, not?

*huff*

Fiiine. It sucks. The end! 


I wish society wouldn't make it so awful and embarrassing.
Also, to any guys complaining, shut it. (sorry)
You have absolutely nothing to complain about.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

lynncrossing said:


> I guess it's a trade-off.
> 
> Pain, or potential humiliation. I'll take the pain. Humiliation is its own brand of pain that I don't want to face. Of course, girls have the potential humiliation too, but I feel like people would be more understanding.



Exactly. It's either physical pain or stress. I'm a guy, and random erections don't seem nearly as bad as a period would be. I feel like each gender generally (not in every case, obviously) would prefer its own form of puberty, eventually getting used to it.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 24, 2014)

Cramps getting less painful time is for sure good news for me, I've gotten two so far so bad I could hardly move without wanting to cry.
The only PMS symptoms I seem to ever get are cramps, nausea, and bloating. Sucks really :L


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 24, 2014)

Mary said:


> Can we like, not?
> 
> *huff*
> 
> ...


Mary, we have stuff too. We don't understand you guys, and you guys don't understand us. c:


----------



## Pipsqueak (Apr 24, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> Cramps getting less painful time is for sure good news for me, I've gotten two so far so bad I could hardly move without wanting to cry.
> The only PMS symptoms I seem to ever get are cramps, nausea, and bloating. Sucks really :L




I haven't heard this before... if anything mine have gotten worse over the years. You might want to look into birth control to lessen the symptoms

- - - Post Merge - - -

On that note, has anyone mentioned how amazing birth control is? I feel like it's not common knowledge that the pill is amazing for many things, and not just for sexually active people. It can reduce hormonal acne, cramps, menstrual blood flow, and best of all - it puts your period on a strict schedule (fewer accidents, yay). I would HIGHLY recommend seeing a doctor about getting on the pill for anyone who has a hard time with their period for any reason.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 24, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> Cramps getting less painful time is for sure good news for me, I've gotten two so far so bad I could hardly move without wanting to cry.
> The only PMS symptoms I seem to ever get are cramps, nausea, and bloating. Sucks really :L



my cramps are so bad i wanna throw up. they are so painful that i start shaking and crying. periods should not exist tbh lmfao


----------



## Cariad (Apr 25, 2014)

My friend had one at 10, so she tells us everything,
At school, it's horrid when people put used sanitary towels beside the bin, not in. You can see the blood, and you don't wanna go to the loo... Eeeew


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 25, 2014)

Kippla said:


> All in all, having your period is honestly not that bad. You do get bad cramps in your earlier years (I'm experiencing a bad cramp in my leg as of now, it's hurts like frick to move it around) but it will probably get better as you mature.



Man.. if this is true I have been going through puberty for 14 years. Mine are worse now than they were when I was a teenager (27 now) If it weren't for extended relief Midol, I wouldn't be alive.


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 25, 2014)

Diamondarcadia said:


> Man.. if this is true I have been going through puberty for 14 years. Mine are worse now than they were when I was a teenager (27 now) If it weren't for extended relief Midol, I wouldn't be alive.



That's odd.
Mine have ceased in terms of pain in the last couple of years. (22 now.)
Maybe you're still maturing? LOL I don't know how...


----------



## yosugay (Apr 25, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> That's odd.
> Mine have ceased in terms of pain in the last couple of years. (22 now.)
> Maybe you're still maturing? LOL I don't know how...



mine are worse now as well. im 20 so idek

- - - Post Merge - - -

ur lucky btw


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 25, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> That's odd.
> Mine have ceased in terms of pain in the last couple of years. (22 now.)
> Maybe you're still maturing? LOL I don't know how...



LOL! My cramps were pretty mild as a teenager but as I got older they intensified. Now they are MEH but still pretty uncomfortable. All is well medically so I just blame my body for hating me.


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 25, 2014)

Diamondarcadia said:


> LOL! My cramps were pretty mild as a teenager but as I got older they intensified. Now they are MEH but still pretty uncomfortable. All is well medically so I just blame my body for hating me.



I typically yell at mother nature if I get a really bad PMS that includes back pains. :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



yosugay said:


> mine are worse now as well. im 20 so idek
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ur lucky btw



Haha I never considered myself lucky. xD
BUT I guess I am if my pains are easing...
Or maybe my body is just done already...
Pffft I wish.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 25, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I typically yell at mother nature if I get a really bad PMS that includes back pains. :c



The back pains. No. Just no! It gets so bad sometimes I have cramps in the front, pain in my back and top thigh pain. Sometimes even hip pain. I get hit like this maybe ONCE a year at most. It makes me want to rip my insides out LOL


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 25, 2014)

Diamondarcadia said:


> The back pains. No. Just no! It gets so bad sometimes I have cramps in the front, pain in my back and top thigh pain. Sometimes even hip pain. I get hit like this maybe ONCE a year at most. It makes me want to rip my insides out LOL



It already feels like they're being ripped out anyway. xD
Anyone ever get the pains that run down your spine and legs?
Maaaaaaan those are horrible.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 25, 2014)

I started my period when I was 10 and didn't tell my mom for like a year and a half. She eventually figured it out but she pretty much had to force it out of me. Idk why I didn't tell her but I had already read books about it so it wasn't a big deal to me. But I hit puberty a bit early and the worst part for me was getting acne before most of the other kids in my class. 

I agree with the other people here saying that their cramps have gotten worse with age though. I never used to get them that bad until high school, and they've just been getting worse since. But honestly for me PMS is worse than my period. I'm actually glad when my period comes around because that means PMS is pretty much done with and all I have to deal with is cramps and maybe a lingering migraine.


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 25, 2014)

Piroshi said:


> I started my period when I was 10 and didn't tell my mom for like a year and a half. She eventually figured it out but she pretty much had to force it out of me. Idk why I didn't tell her but I had already read books about it so it wasn't a big deal to me. But I hit puberty a bit early and the worst part for me was getting acne before most of the other kids in my class.
> 
> I agree with the other people here saying that their cramps have gotten worse with age though. I never used to get them that bad until high school, and they've just been getting worse since. But honestly for me PMS is worse than my period. I'm actually glad when my period comes around because that means PMS is pretty much done with and all I have to deal with is cramps and maybe a lingering migraine.



I know that feel. 
I've had acne for nearly 13 years and I use to hide myself behind my hair
when I was a teenager. It just ate away at my confidence.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 25, 2014)

A tip for acne: stop eating rubbish greasy food.


----------



## toastia (Apr 25, 2014)

dang my voice
I've lost my ability to sing because of my stupid voice changing.
And my boobs haven't even grown yet. WHY AM I VOICE CHANGING? Is this normal for a ten year old "O


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 25, 2014)

Pipsqueak said:


> On that note, has anyone mentioned how amazing birth control is? I feel like it's not common knowledge that the pill is amazing for many things, and not just for sexually active people. It can reduce hormonal acne, cramps, menstrual blood flow, and best of all - it puts your period on a strict schedule (fewer accidents, yay). I would HIGHLY recommend seeing a doctor about getting on the pill for anyone who has a hard time with their period for any reason.


I mentioned it in my post, my periods are so much better since I started on it for all the reasons above, it also helped with my PMS as I seem a lot less prone to mood swings than I used to...  It also means that my parents can arrange holidays around my period, I used to spend a few holidays all yucky but now I can actually enjoy having a break


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2014)

i got my first period when i was 15 i am a late comer


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 25, 2014)

Kildor22 said:
			
		

> I'm freaking 13 and I'm growing a moustache. My voice is deep as hell too. Am I even human anymore?


You're becoming Tay Zonday.
Anyways, One problem I'm constantly having is my voice cracks ALL THE TIME whenever I talk in a louder voice for an extended period of time. It gets really annoying


----------



## N64dude (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm going to be a late bloomer since i'm delayed in my puberty a lot.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm 13 and I feel like everything that is happening to me is normal. This might be because I want to be an adult already.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 25, 2014)

what the H-E-DOUBLE HOCKEY STICKS im growing hair in ALL THE WRONG PLACES


----------



## yosugay (Apr 25, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> A tip for acne: stop eating rubbish greasy food.


Did not work lol. It was a hormonal thing for me. Once i hit 19 most of my acne went away. I tried everything to make it go away like changing my diet, using medication and washing my face all the time. None of it worked since it just went away by itself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prin said:


> dang my voice
> I've lost my ability to sing because of my stupid voice changing.
> And my boobs haven't even grown yet. WHY AM I VOICE CHANGING? Is this normal for a ten year old "O


Of course its normal youre only 10 i wouldnt even worry too much


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i got my first period when i was 15 i am a late comer



i got mine when i was 10 but age doesn't matter i guess


----------



## Kyle (Apr 25, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm 13 and I feel like everything that is happening to me is normal. This might be because I want to be an adult already.



wanna trade br0?


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 25, 2014)

Is it normal I get discharge and don't have a period? And that my boobs are two diff rant sizes?


----------



## yosugay (Apr 25, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Is it normal I get discharge and don't have a period? And that my boobs are two diff rant sizes?



yes thats normal


----------



## Macaron126 (Apr 25, 2014)

Heheh my period is irregular...sometimes it's a month in between or two months or even two weeks Dx

I don't get any warning signs either v_v Can't tell you how many times I'm not prepared and it just... stains my pants in public >.>


----------



## yosugay (Apr 25, 2014)

Macaron126 said:


> Heheh my period is irregular...sometimes it's a month in between or two months or even two weeks Dx
> 
> I don't get any warning signs either v_v Can't tell you how many times I'm not prepared and it just... stains my pants in public >.>


mine used to be super irregular. one time i went 6 months without my period lol (and no i was not pregnant)


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 25, 2014)

Domowithamustache said:


> You're becoming Tay Zonday.
> Anyways, One problem I'm constantly having is my voice cracks ALL THE TIME whenever I talk in a louder voice for an extended period of time. It gets really annoying



My voice kind of stopped cracking AS MUCH but still sometimes as my voice isn't finished adjusting. One of my guy friends started hitting puberty really hard this year or something by the looks and sounds of it. His baby face started going away really fast and his throat isn't so flat anymore as he is getting an Adam's apple, and his voice cracked in literally almost every sentence he spoke xD. I picked on him one time jokingly when it cracked, and he kind of laughingly said "Shutup!" Now he is about to say it almost every time it cracks and I felt bad so I just say "Dude it's fine happened to me too" lol...

But yeah voice cracking is extremely annoying and embarrassing. I was asking a question to one of my teachers last year (who I found kind of hot and got nervous around) and my voice cracked ridiculously bad and this girl went "Did your voice just crack???" And I was like "..."


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 25, 2014)

Kyle said:


> wanna trade br0?


Haha! Sure.


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 25, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> A tip for acne: stop eating rubbish greasy food.



I'm a vegan. I don't drink soda nor eat any greasy foods.
Yet I still have acne.


----------



## chillv (Apr 25, 2014)

I didn't know which thread to put this in. However, I do want to say something. I am not a pervert or a person who would harass girls in any way. However, I have a tendency to look at females' cleavage and glutes. I try not to, especially since I don't want anybody to notice, but if it is really visible I can't help it. I want to know if this is normal. (Please don't call me names)


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 25, 2014)

chillv said:


> I didn't know which thread to put this in. However, I do want to say something. I am not a pervert or a person who would harass girls in any way. However, I have a tendency to look at females' cleavage and glutes. I try not to, especially since I don't want anybody to notice, but if it is really visible I can't help it. I want to know if this is normal. (Please don't call me names)



Well it IS natural to be attracted to those certain parts, just don't get caught doing it.
I mean, I look at other women's breasts or body just to be like, "Woah she looks nice!"
But I don't mean anything sexual by it. You could also just be checking them out.
(Not in THAT sort of way, just noticing them.)


----------



## yosugay (Apr 25, 2014)

chillv said:


> I didn't know which thread to put this in. However, I do want to say something. I am not a pervert or a person who would harass girls in any way. However, I have a tendency to look at females' cleavage and glutes. I try not to, especially since I don't want anybody to notice, but if it is really visible I can't help it. I want to know if this is normal. (Please don't call me names)



thats normal

- - - Post Merge - - -

i even do that sometimes tbh


----------



## chillv (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh okay.

Also, I find *r*ct**ns to be embarrassing in public, and try to hide them as much as possible if they ever come up. Just to let you know, I mostly have them either just for not reason or if I hear or see something that sounds or looks sexual, think about something that sounded or looked sexual to me etc. Like this...

Quote from The Sims 4 video: "Would you like to see my rocket?"
Quote from Madame Wario (Animal Crossing: Population Growing Let's Play): "I can't talk and... erect ("erect" action promt for the sign)? Eww!" 
Quote from Slimkirby (Pac Man Party Playthrough): "Press buttons to grow your snake... That sounded so wrong, in a perverted way"
My mom: *talking about a storm cloud* It's big, and dark! Me: (That's why she said!) *snicker*

It can also be when discussing sexual stuff like I am right now. In fact, I just had an *r*ct**n while typing this.

Also, you noticed that I quote a sexual joke I made. Like I said, I am not a pervert, but I have a tendency to make sexual jokes about things I hear or see. Not in public though, just on TV, videos, the internet (some of you have probably noticed me make one before here) and at home at times (you just saw that last quote). I might even slip in one when playing video games.

Then again, I have a very crude sense of humor so that could just be why I make these jokes. And I don't make the jokes very openly. I only do them alone, in my mind or around my cousin who has a very similar sense of humor to mine especially when it comes to stuff like that. Heck, one time we took turns using the megaphone is Animal Crossing New Leaf, saying naughty words any seeing if a villager would actually reply to them. I used to send naughty letters to my villagers in the previous games.


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 26, 2014)

yeah staring is normal even i do it and i'm (sexually) straight as an arrow. i guess it's out of admiration but most of the time i just stand there pretending im someone i like staring at myself

dont laugh at me

for me puberty's been really easy although i come from a mixed background so it's a bit different but i thought i might share since i personally think it's really interesting
first of all i did get acne but i always scratched it off and it never left a single mark it just kind of faded within that day and now that im 16 it's stopped
my voice is actually hella low for a girl but it still sounds really girly it's hard to explain? but if i tried hard enough i'd sound like a man. i find that my voice is extremely too expressive after puberty, when i used to sound either really girly or really boyish every other day.
also people with a really drastically mixed background have their facial shape altered pretty much once every two weeks, even AFTER puberty. just a fun fact. mine does this as well. i also never really had body odor like everyone would be like 'EVERYONE SHOULD WEAR DEODORANT' but i never did and everybody said i smelled like watermelons? i do shower every day though so. but on the other hand my brother who is also mixed race gets tons of sensitive acne and smells like a dead fish xD guess i'm just generally lucky.


also discharge is such a freaking pain wtf that's the only meat that i have with this whole puberty thing. if anyone ever figures out how to stealthily be able to put panty liner away before doing the do they would be my hero because that's the #1 thing im worried about
come on im sixteen and in two years ill have to deal with that since i'm in the process of getting a boyfriend like geez i have cute panties i dont wanna ruin em

AND DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON PERIODS THE FIRST TIME I GOT IT I STAINED EVERYTHING but i know some people who get cramps and stuff and i'm better off but still i have a small body but my flow is large so it's like uhhh?? uhh


----------



## kite (Apr 26, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I'm a vegan. I don't drink soda nor eat any greasy foods.
> Yet I still have acne.



It's not just because of foods; it can be because of an imbalance of hormones, stress, or even genetics. There are different reasons for everybody.



chillv said:


> Also, you noticed that I quote a sexual joke I made. Like I said, I am not a pervert, but I have a tendency to make sexual jokes about things I hear or see. Not in public though, just on TV, videos, the internet (some of you have probably noticed me make one before here) and at home at times (you just saw that last quote). I might even slip in one when playing video games.



That's completely normal. I was a senior in high school and I'd always crack a dirty joke. I was pretty known for them for a while. You're bound to be interested in it once you're old enough, it's no big deal. That includes letting other people know that you're thinking about it, but people will get sick of that kind of talk lol.


----------



## graceroxx (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm 13 and my gosh I am such a late bloomer, it is driving me crazy.


----------



## rynnyvinny (Apr 28, 2014)

periods are seriously the worst thing ever. all my cute panties have been stained OTL
as soon as i get old enough im gonna try whatever i can to make my periods stop D:


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm 13, and I... I guess I'm still just a kid really. I haven't really gone through any stage of puberty atm. At least I don't think so...


----------



## Improv (Apr 28, 2014)

acne sucks end of story


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I'm 14 and. . .
> (//~//)
> God this is embarrassing but i went through puberty at around 10. And then it was like
> WHOOOSHHH
> ...




When I got to secondary school I went from having no boobs to D's, literally don't remember having a training bra or anything like that, I flashed a male friend once because he consistently bullied me about my breasts, he soon stopped after seeing they weren't 'chicken fillets' haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm near 20, still get spotty!


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 28, 2014)

"Chicken Fillets", oh my god, haha.

Mine grew in rather quickly as well. I have stretch marks from how quickly they came in. They make me slightly angry because I have a small frame and buttoning up shirts doesn't go very well. As they grew, they were itchy, too. Ugh. 

UGH!

I guess I've grown used to them now, but sometimes they're just trouble, especially around very creepy people.


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 28, 2014)

lynncrossing said:


> "Chicken Fillets", oh my god, haha.
> 
> Mine grew in rather quickly as well. I have stretch marks from how quickly they came in. They make me slightly angry because I have a small frame and buttoning up shirts doesn't go very well. As they grew, they were itchy, too. Ugh.
> 
> ...




Shirts and tight fitting dresses ruin my life! However I'm currently squatting to get a bootay so I don't look out of proportion but I've always had a bit of a bum


ALSO can I just say about varying bra sizes depending where you shop AND how smaller breasts have cheaper and nicer bras?!?


----------



## graceroxx (Apr 28, 2014)

nvm


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 28, 2014)

Mine vary between being life and death painful, absolutely craving food or mild -sigh I'm on the depo now so hopefully I won't get any periods after my 3rd jab!


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 28, 2014)

The worst part of puberty for me is the hormones. I'm currently not sure whether I like girls or guys, and I honestly am so confused about everything. It is basically just everything is in shades of gray, and I don't know what to think about anything. It just sucks, honestly. WHY CANT EVERYTHING JUST BE CRYSTAL CLEAR LAWD JESUS


----------



## Cudon (Apr 29, 2014)

Are period mood swings actually a thing? Never had one myself. I just feel lazy.

Actually, now that I think of it... I am pretty pissed right now. I woke up with my just washed lovely smelling duvet being ****ed up in my blood. Thanks period, why did you come earlier than expected this month? :C
My periods usually aren't really strong but damn this one. o.e

....why are you people complaining about little boobs? Big boobs are disgusting x3


----------



## Farobi (Apr 29, 2014)

should i tease my sister once she gets a period LOL. she has a temper though ")


----------



## Lauren (Apr 29, 2014)

I was around 14 I think but I didn't have boobs until I was 17. I was bullied horribly for this then when I got them and got to around a 32/34D/DD I was then told they were too big and didn't suit me. I can't win. People need to realise growing and puberty isn't a race.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 29, 2014)

I just grew hair everywhere.

Nothing else changed.

FML!


----------



## Lauren (Apr 29, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I just grew hair everywhere.
> 
> Nothing else changed.
> 
> FML!



I really wanted to make a sarcastic comment but I really couldn't ^.^ not much really happens with guys right? You just grow an awkward amount of hair and your voices deepen


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2014)

rynnyvinny said:


> periods are seriously the worst thing ever. all my cute panties have been stained OTL
> as soon as i get old enough im gonna try whatever i can to make my periods stop D:


yes period is the worst but i always get a light period so i dont have to worry about mine getting stained



Farobi said:


> should i tease my sister once she gets a period LOL. she has a temper though ")


u shud throw tampons at her xo
(that is carrie reference ok i am not trolling!!)


and ughh dont get me started about my boobs.
just the other day i was walking around and i had a coat on and my boobs kept popping the top button open and my breasts were exposed for the whole world to see for 10 mins until I realized (i only had a tank on underneath), fml!!

luckily it was rly dark so hopefully no one saw but eww no boobs nty


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 29, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I just grew hair everywhere.
> 
> Nothing else changed.
> 
> FML!



Including your ankles?


----------



## Lauren (Apr 29, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Including your ankles?



nail on the head!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 29, 2014)

Jealous of all the girls saying they got DD breasts after puberty, all I got is A breasts even after starting the pill  And small bras do not have a wide selection, at my Debenhams all they had was: white, black or bright pink and you can't even get strapless A bras so no strapless dresses for me!


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 29, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> Jealous of all the girls saying they got DD breasts after puberty, all I got is A breasts even after starting the pill  And small bras do not have a wide selection, at my Debenhams all they had was: white, black or bright pink and you can't even get strapless A bras so no strapless dresses for me!



Don't be jealous! A size is literally perfect, just like every size is! I know that a lot of people make it seem like bigger boobs is better but honest, I don't think so. ^^ I don't know how I can comfort you much but you should always just be happy with what you've got, and just try to embrace and be happy with what you have. I feel like beauty shouldn't be determined by such petty little things. If you're confident and happy, then surely those things should never even matter.

Also, do you think so? I find that the bigger your boobs are, the less variety you get. I'm a D and sometimes I find really cutesy bras but then realise they're all too small for me.  It's not fair. Why can't they create cute bras for everyone? ;^; That being said, D sized boobs aren't even all that big in my opinion! Boobs are just... Deceiving. T^T


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 29, 2014)

Lauren said:


> I really wanted to make a sarcastic comment but I really couldn't ^.^ not much really happens with guys right? You just grow an awkward amount of hair and your voices deepen



Well you can't forget being constantly horny as heck, not being able to stand up all the time because of having an random (and often unprovoked) erection, or growing significantly in the pants (well, if other guys see you in the locker room and they don't think you grew enough, that brings other problems like being relentlessly picked on) if that's what you mean by nothing much changing. Oh and very intense voice cracks with that deepening voice. And awkward scraggles of hair on your chin and above your lip. Also you can't forget that acne, but still, all of that put together is probably worth suffering for a few years as opposed to having periods much of your life. :/


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 30, 2014)

Lauren said:


> I really wanted to make a sarcastic comment but I really couldn't ^.^ not much really happens with guys right? You just grow an awkward amount of hair and your voices deepen



My voice didn't deepen

And your also suppose to get bigger in...places...

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> Including your ankles?



Especially the ankles


----------



## cIementine (Apr 30, 2014)

*I've gone all hormonal, my Mum says. And I agree.

I cry at the stupidest things, get easily angry (which explains my irl violence, why I argue so much here recently, and why I keep crying for no reason irl)*


----------



## Cudon (Apr 30, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> My voice didn't deepen
> 
> *And your also suppose to get bigger in...places...*
> 
> ...


Aww T-T The way you worded it makes me feel incredibly bad for you xL


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 30, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I've gone all hormonal, my Mum says. And I agree.
> 
> I cry at the stupidest things, get easily angry (which explains my irl violence, why I argue so much here recently, and why I keep crying for no reason irl)*



It'll pass, eventually.


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm 25 and long past puberty. Everybody develops at their own pace though.

I hit mine around 12.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 30, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> Jealous of all the girls saying they got DD breasts after puberty, all I got is A breasts even after starting the pill  And small bras do not have a wide selection, at my Debenhams all they had was: white, black or bright pink and you can't even get strapless A bras so no strapless dresses for me!



why would you want boobs that big anyway? boobs suck and theyre heavy and annoying. id love to have A cup breasts tbh. smaller boobs look way better in clothes imo


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 30, 2014)

idk when i hit puberty but i argued with my only friend when i was like 10/11 a lot and then i told him i had male pms
i must have been 11 because i found out about pms from puberty lmfao woops

Idk but i also mentioned the cubes word to him when i was like 10 being like yeah dude im getting some hbu and he was like they're white 
we were bros even though he hated me and i hated him sigh i was desperate

idk if im just born horny but im always horny wtf idek puberty thread
im gonna regret poting this lol

about the horny thing i kik older homosexual men with a pic of my face and say im 21 and we talk and i get **** pics in return i stg im hot


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> idk if im just born horny but im always horny wtf idek puberty thread
> im gonna regret poting this lol
> 
> about the horny thing i kik older homosexual men with a pic of my face and say im 21 and we talk and i get **** pics in return i stg im hot



I have just found my soulmate


----------



## RhinoK (May 1, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I have just found my soulmate



Omg jake niticed me


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 1, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> idk when i hit puberty but i argued with my only friend when i was like 10/11 a lot and then i told him i had male pms
> i must have been 11 because i found out about pms from puberty lmfao woops
> 
> Idk but i also mentioned the cubes word to him when i was like 10 being like yeah dude im getting some hbu and he was like they're white
> ...



You're cute


----------



## RhinoK (May 1, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> You're cute


So are you marry me


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Omg jake niticed me





RhinoK said:


> So are you marry me



eww you are a player. you are no longer my soul mate. sorry.


----------



## RhinoK (May 1, 2014)

Jake. said:


> eww you are a player. you are no longer my soul mate. sorry.



Sorry but they have Love in their username
However you have love in my heart


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 1, 2014)

yosugay said:


> why would you want boobs that big anyway? boobs suck and theyre heavy and annoying. id love to have A cup breasts tbh. smaller boobs look way better in clothes imo



I wouldn't want boobs THAT big, but I feel a bit inadequate tbh :/ Compared to my other female blood relatives I am tiny and they like to poke fun at it... Hey, at least my boyfriend doesn't complain  I'm just insecure about my body I guess...


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2014)

yea ive never gotten the big deal about big boobs... the only thing good about them is that theyre comfortable for my head when i am tired 8)

and from what i've read/heard about boobs (should i say breasts to make this sound more mature idk) is that the smaller ones are better because they have all the nerve ends in one spot or something at the front so its easier to get pleasure out of smaller ones than bigger ones

AND OMF YEEEES THEY ARE SO PAINFUL!!! WHEN I DID PE EVERY TIME I RAN I HAD TO HOLD MY BOOBS IT WAS SO ANNNOYING AND THEN YOU ARE PLAYING SOMETHING WHERE YOU GOTTA USE YOUR HANDS AND RUN LIKE RUGBY OR SOMETHIN AND THEN U GET THROWN THE BALL AND YOU DONT WANNA RUN COZ YOUR BOOBS COULD KNOCK YOU OUT SO YOU JUST STAND THERE AND THEN THE TEACHER IS LIKE 'OII U LIL **** RUN' BUT U JUST DONT AND THEN YOU GET IN TROUBLE UGHH 
AND THEN THEY JUST TELL YOU TO GET A SPORTS BRA???????
like sorry i am not bringing a sports bra to school just for PE wtf is wrong with u

OR WHEN YOU ARE PLAYING DODGEBALL AND YOU ARE TOO LAZY TO DO ANYTHING BUT THEN SOMEONE THROWS THE BALL AT YOUR BOOB OMG

I DO NOT MISS PE ONE BIT.

oh and yes, i do agree that smaller/average size boobs look way better in clothes than larger ones.


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 1, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> So are you marry me





Jake. said:


> eww you are a player. you are no longer my soul mate. sorry.





RhinoK said:


> Sorry but they have Love in their username
> However you have love in my heart



Omg you are a player..


----------



## Cudon (May 1, 2014)

There are people who have to put a bra under a sports bra.. o3o''


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 1, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> There are people who have to put a bra under a sports bra.. o3o''



And it is a lot more comfortable.
I almost always wear a bra and a sports bra ((or even two sports bras)) over it.
Much nicer on support and less uncomfortable bouncing. >.<

But, sometimes boobs are just too big for a sports bra to even help too much. >.>


----------



## Aizu (May 1, 2014)

I'm sooo flat chested, I don't even fill an A cup, which is kinda annoying and I'm 14 ...still no period either! Apparently I'm the last girl in my class (>_<)


----------



## Celestefey (May 1, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> I'm sooo flat chested, I don't even fill an A cup, which is kinda annoying and I'm 14 ...still no period either! Apparently I'm the last girl in my class (>_<)



Don't worry about it! ;; You're probably just a "late" bloomer. I don't think I even started puberty properly until I was like 13, nearly 14. All the girls in my class looked so much older than me, but then suddenly, I just grew up and now I wish I could go back to the times where I didn't have to worry about periods or having to wear bras. x3 And I'm 15 (16 in a few days, so I've changed loads in just such a short period of time xD), now! 

Yeah, please don't feel bad.  We all just start at different times, it's not a race. ^^ Also, you should be so grateful you haven't started your period yet. xD it's just... awful, in so many ways.


----------



## RhinoK (May 1, 2014)

ok so im just gonna get my shields ready but
are periods rly that bad
i mean girls don't seem to complain about it but when they do they make it sound so painful and terrible and fair enough not saying you're lying but how do u manage to live life with that every month


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 1, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> ok so im just gonna get my shields ready but
> are periods rly that bad
> i mean girls don't seem to complain about it but when they do they make it sound so painful and terrible and fair enough not saying you're lying but how do u manage to live life with that every month



It depends on who the person is. Personally I didn't have  period pains when I had periods but my sister and a friend of mine both get period pains that are so bad that can't move and puke and sometimes pass out. Some woman just get a bit of pain which is bareable if they take some pain killers to sort it out. Everyone is different but a common thing is that it will effect your hormones and just make you feel like punching someone or setting a house one fire. This is why women seem crazy to men because our hormones are always changing our moods.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Colour Bandit said:


> I wouldn't want boobs THAT big, but I feel a bit inadequate tbh :/ Compared to my other female blood relatives I am tiny and they like to poke fun at it... Hey, at least my boyfriend doesn't complain  I'm just insecure about my body I guess...



Hey same as me. I feel your pain.


----------



## Sanaki (May 1, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> And it is a lot more comfortable.
> I almost always wear a bra and a sports bra ((or even two sports bras)) over it.
> Much nicer on support and less uncomfortable bouncing. >.<
> 
> But, sometimes boobs are just too big for a sports bra to even help too much. >.>



Omfg, exactly.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 1, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> I'm sooo flat chested, I don't even fill an A cup, which is kinda annoying and I'm 14 ...still no period either! Apparently I'm the last girl in my class (>_<)



7th grade :: Friend was completely flat chested
8th grade :: Double D's 
They literally grew in the time frame of summer... and even got bigger before freshman year. XP

Some people are late bloomers as Himari said. 
But there are benefits to having smaller breasts compared to a large breasts.



RhinoK said:


> ok so im just gonna get my shields ready but
> are periods rly that bad
> i mean girls don't seem to complain about it but when they do they make it sound so painful and terrible and fair enough not saying you're lying but how do u manage to live life with that every month



Every girl is different. And some of them fake it for attention ((yes I said it! D<))

Myself, I actually looked up my period symptoms online once ((and husband did too)) and it told me I had be deadly poisoned and to seek medical attention immediately. Just thought it was funny and should share.
But my pains were extremely intense so much my knees would buckle causing me to collapse and throw up from intense pain in my stomach.
It would also trigger migraines that would cause me to become dehydrated and cause lack of sleep.
They also last 7-10 days and a few times I would have a 10 day, off for 5 days, and have another 10 day period.

My aunt actually had to normally be taken out of school for a week and even put into the hospital.
But she has another medical condition which her period would cause to flare up.

Though, I didn't suffer from the mood swings that many girls are labeled as having when on their period. I am normally a very high tolerance person to the point I look like the insane person, but on my period I had a tolerance level of the average person.
My sister on the other hand. Very short ((3 days)) non-painful periods. But her mood swings... All I can say is do.not.touch.any.chocolate.in.the.house.if.you.value.your.life. o.o


----------



## Kaireevee (May 5, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> ok so im just gonna get my shields ready but
> are periods rly that bad
> i mean girls don't seem to complain about it but when they do they make it sound so painful and terrible and fair enough not saying you're lying but how do u manage to live life with that every month




I get thhheeee worst cramps everrrr! I collapsed once they were so crippling!


----------



## LovelySweetDream (May 6, 2014)

Hey, I actually have a funny story about puberty, so i hadn't gotten my period yet (I'm a girl) and my best friend came into the lockers and told me she had just started hers that day. I remember thinking "Man, good thing it's her and not me" Well the very next day I wake up and I start my period too...So girls remember don't jinx yourself...it sucks


----------



## Punchies (May 6, 2014)

^lol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 14, 2014)

I hit puberty when i was 9.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 16, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> And it is a lot more comfortable.
> I almost always wear a bra and a sports bra ((or even two sports bras)) over it.
> Much nicer on support and less uncomfortable bouncing. >.<
> 
> But, sometimes boobs are just too big for a sports bra to even help too much. >.>


literally this lmao. 
i can't stand the bouncing >.<
i've been wearing undershirts with the 
lining since middle school


----------



## Solar (Jun 16, 2014)

puberty frustrates me I hate facial hair. (I am a guy if no one knew)


----------



## Kildor (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm growing facial hair, fast. And I'm only thirteen this year.

Is this good or bad?


----------



## Solar (Jun 16, 2014)

Kildor said:


> I'm growing facial hair, fast. And I'm only thirteen this year.
> 
> Is this good or bad?



everyone goes through it at different times. mine keeps growing faster and faster and I'm 15


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 16, 2014)

I started to grow facial hair when I was almost 10


----------



## Caius (Jun 16, 2014)

I saw someone on here mention Male PMS. I have to say, I never believed it until living with my boyfriend. We call it his Mansturical Cycle, and it pops around once every six months. He has emotional breakdowns and everything.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 16, 2014)

From about 13 to 16 was my major growth spurt. I ached a lot, and I ate a lot. Seriously, a lot. I remember I would love when my family went out to eat to all you can eat buffets because I would eat so much.

It was also during this time that I learned that I have low blood pressure.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2014)

when I first got my period I thought I was dying c': because
my mom never talked to me about em'


puberty gave me big boobs ((36DDDs))


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 16, 2014)

Ew, I hate that word....
It's filled with pimples, growing hair in places, and growing in certain areas...


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

puberty where are my boobs


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> puberty where are my boobs



Hahaha xD This post contains 100% quality (???)


----------



## mayorsam (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> puberty where are my boobs



_you can have some of mine
mine hurt my back and are *not fun*_


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jun 18, 2014)

puberty sucked.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> puberty where are my boobs


hope this isn't too much of a weird question but how old are you?

I'm asking because if you are still young you might be a late bloomer
like I was I didn't start developing my boobs till age 14


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> hope this isn't too much of a weird question but how old are you?
> 
> I'm asking because if you are still young you might be a late bloomer
> like I was I didn't start developing my boobs till age 14


I'm 17. My boobs are done growing they came in around 12 and stayed while my mom had 34E and reduced to 34DD. LOL I'm clearly joking around but dat 32b life



mayorsam said:


> _you can have some of mine
> mine hurt my back and are *not fun*_



good scoop em off n share sister



ShinySandwich said:


> Hahaha xD This post contains 100% quality (???)


thank u i try u//w//u


----------



## Goshi (Jun 18, 2014)

I hit puberty when I was nine... it sucked because everyone in my fourth grade class thought I was weird for already growing boobs when I haven't even hit my double digit yet. When I had my first period I didn't freak out or anything knowing it would happen sooner or later. But my parent panicked.... lol But yeah, the pain of your boobs growing and periods are the worst things so far that I've found in puberty. And my voice still cracks a lot.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> I'm 17. My boobs are done growing they came in around 12 and stayed while my mom had 34E and reduced to 34DD. LOL I'm clearly joking around but dat 32b life



oh I see, I see uwu


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> oh I see, I see uwu


no boob gang what is up


----------



## Nkosazana (Jun 18, 2014)

Ughh puberty ._. Why life why???


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2014)

yeah...pretty much

*Tfw Those feels*

Ps. who else here calls their periods "Shark Week" ?​


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 18, 2014)

I call mine "the crimson wave" but. Close enough.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I call mine "the crimson wave" but. Close enough.


that's perf. as well sounds like the name of a villain or super hero though a villain suits a period more

OH SH!T HERE COMES THE CRIMSON WAVE!


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay I'm not sure if you all know this or not, but puberty happens in different stages and the stages don't always happen at the same time for everyone. Just because you're voice isn't deep doesn't mean you haven't experienced puberty, the same goes for anything.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> I'm 17. My boobs are done growing they came in around 12 and stayed while my mom had 34E and reduced to 34DD. LOL I'm clearly joking around but dat 32b life



Boobs never really "stop" growing. Your boobs will grow when you are pregnant and your boobs will grow when you gain weight, too. I don't think boobs really stop growing until you're 20 or something, I might be wrong? But who knows, you might get a bit bigger, so. ^^ Anyway, I'm a 34DD, and it's safe to say along with perhaps my other fellow friends who might be on the bigger side, that having smaller boobs is definitely better. You don't have to deal with all the pain that big breasts have. I also found it incredibly difficult to find a prom dress.  For some reason, my bust would come up to a really large size, yet the rest of my measurements would suit different sizes. There's a lot of glorification with people having big boobs in the media but really, at the end of the day, all they are are lumps of fat. I'd rather be a B cup to be honest with you, mine just ache, but even then mine aren't that big, so I can't imagine what it must be like for some girls.  We should say all boob sizes are great, and we should all learn to try and appreciate what we have, first and foremost (unless it's causing you physical pain, then definitely get a reduction).


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 18, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> that's perf. as well sounds like the name of a villain or super hero though a villain suits a period more
> 
> OH SH!T HERE COMES THE CRIMSON WAVE!



Omfg I never thought of it like that. God bless


----------



## Naiad (Jun 18, 2014)

Just found this blog omfg

http://periodhumor.tumblr.com/

I'm dying. But seriously. I hate moving in general when I'm on my period >^< You stand up and the blood is like: wooooosh


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 18, 2014)

This is kinda awkward for me ;u;
But I'm 13...ehh my birthday is in November so I'm pretty much in my late 13's.  I don't get pimples nearly as much as my sisters do, but when I do they're huge 
And it's weird because I play volleyball and sweat more than them, but I don't get pimples as much ;w;
andtheystartedtwomonthsagoandihaventyetwow


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 18, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> andtheystartedtwomonthsagoandihaventyetwow



Dang I wish I were you lol. I started before I turned 11, and I know people who started before then. :/


----------



## Naiad (Jun 18, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Dang I wish I were you lol. I started before I turned 11, and I know people who started before then. :/



This post summarizes my life.

I have friends who don't get periods, and sometimes they ask what it's like. I'm just say: "You feel like you're dying and it's like LifeAlertPlz."

- - - Post Merge - - -



MadisonCrossing said:


> This is kinda awkward for me ;u;
> But I'm 13...ehh my birthday is in November so I'm pretty much in my late 13's.  I don't get pimples nearly as much as my sisters do, but when I do they're huge
> And it's weird because I play volleyball and sweat more than them, but I don't get pimples as much ;w;
> andtheystartedtwomonthsagoandihaventyetwow



You lucky duck >^< I don't get pimples/acne when I'm on my period, but my sister does. Enjoy your time without a period ;A;


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

This thread is scary.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 19, 2014)

I had crazy acne when I was 16-18. Was on Roaccutane for about a year and it really helped. If anyone else is going through the same thing, or thinking about, I can give you some advice on what makes it easier or what to expect


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm starting to itch *ahem* down there...
It really is embarrassing to scratch it in public, and it really starts to hurt.


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

shaving got a lot harder...


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

I've also been made fun of for my childish voice.


----------



## Fia (Jun 19, 2014)

This is the best thread omg. 

So I got my period when I was 10, (yeah, young, I know right?) And I got my breats around then too. I was an early bloomer I guess. Over the past years I've become less awkward and stuff. I think I got a lil' prettier, and my nose finally doesn't look like it's too big for my face. Still waiting for the baby fat to go away, and (oh my god I am waiting ever so patiently) to hit my growth spurt. I'm 15, (going to be 16 in October), and I still stand under 5 feet. I mean, I like being short, I don't have to duck under things, I can date tall AND short guys, ect, but I mean, it would be nice to grow a little. Plus, it's really hard to find jeans in the correct size. Um, I've never really had too much of a problem with acne, I'm fortunate to have nice skin.
If any of you other girls started out early like I did, please tell me. I'd just like some comfort knowing I'm not the only one who hit puberty a little early.


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

dolcesofia said:


> boobs



Please call them breasts. "boobs" is immature.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a question for any member who has periods:
I've been having my periods for about 6/7 years now but the one I'm going through now is a bit different to all the others, the flow is a lot lighter, my cramps aren't anywhere near as bad but I've been getting so hungry, as in I ate a really big meal for dinner yesterday but I was still hungry afterwards which isn't normal for me, period or not... I know it is my 'period' as I'm on my week break from th  pill... So is it not uncommon for what happens during your period to change over time or is it the pill affecting it? (I've been on the pill for almost 2 years now)

EDIT: I was thinking it could be stress affecting my period- I was going through my last exams just before my break- but that normally makes my periods worse?


----------



## Kildor (Jun 19, 2014)

dolcesofia said:


> This is the best thread omg.
> 
> So I got my period when I was 10, (yeah, young, I know right?) And I got my boobs around then too. I was an early bloomer I guess. Over the past years I've become less awkward and stuff. I think I got a lil' prettier, and my nose finally doesn't look like it's too big for my face. Still waiting for the baby fat to go away, and (oh my god I am waiting ever so patiently) to hit my growth spurt. I'm 15, (going to be 16 in October), and I still stand under 5 feet. I mean, I like being short, I don't have to duck under things, I can date tall AND short guys, ect, but I mean, it would be nice to grow a little. Plus, it's really hard to find jeans in the correct size. Um, I've never really had too much of a problem with acne, I'm fortunate to have nice skin.
> If any of you other girls started out early like I did, please tell me. I'd just like some comfort knowing I'm not the only one who hit puberty a little early.


Pfft, my friend had her period when she was 9, and she told me at that time as well. I didn't really know what she was talking about, so I shrugged it off. Then a few years later, I realised what she was talking about. My jaw dropped. Becausethat time she vomited in class, and I was really worried about her. Turned out it was just her first period.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 19, 2014)

dolcesofia said:


> This is the best thread omg.
> 
> So I got my period when I was 10, (yeah, young, I know right?) And I got my boobs around then too. I was an early bloomer I guess. Over the past years I've become less awkward and stuff. I think I got a lil' prettier, and my nose finally doesn't look like it's too big for my face. Still waiting for the baby fat to go away, and (oh my god I am waiting ever so patiently) to hit my growth spurt. I'm 15, (going to be 16 in October), and I still stand under 5 feet. I mean, I like being short, I don't have to duck under things, I can date tall AND short guys, ect, but I mean, it would be nice to grow a little. Plus, it's really hard to find jeans in the correct size. Um, I've never really had too much of a problem with acne, I'm fortunate to have nice skin.
> If any of you other girls started out early like I did, please tell me. I'd just like some comfort knowing I'm not the only one who hit puberty a little early.



Omg I feel your pain. I started literally the month before I turned eleven. I developed breasts when I was like. 8 or 9? I remember feeling really weird about it and needing my mom to help me put on a bra lol.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 19, 2014)

I hit puberty when I was 10 or 11, and got my period on Super Bowl Sunday in February. Good timing too.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 20, 2014)

dolcesofia said:


> This is the best thread omg.
> 
> So I got my period when I was 10, (yeah, young, I know right?) And I got my boobs around then too. I was an early bloomer I guess. Over the past years I've become less awkward and stuff. I think I got a lil' prettier, and my nose finally doesn't look like it's too big for my face. Still waiting for the baby fat to go away, and (oh my god I am waiting ever so patiently) to hit my growth spurt. I'm 15, (going to be 16 in October), and I still stand under 5 feet. I mean, I like being short, I don't have to duck under things, I can date tall AND short guys, ect, but I mean, it would be nice to grow a little. Plus, it's really hard to find jeans in the correct size. Um, I've never really had too much of a problem with acne, I'm fortunate to have nice skin.
> If any of you other girls started out early like I did, please tell me. I'd just like some comfort knowing I'm not the only one who hit puberty a little early.



My period story is the absolute worst >^< 
I was nine, and we had just finished the period presentation. We went back to our class, and as I was drinking water I somehow spilled it on my pants. (I have no idea how I was that clumsy.) I wiped off the water. After school, I went to the after school program, since both of my parents work late. I still felt wetness, so I excused myself to go to the bathroom. I was lucky that we got goodie bags from the presentation. 

When I got back, everyone was still making jokes about the presentation. I was just like o__o until I got home


----------



## Piroshi (Jun 20, 2014)

dolcesofia said:


> This is the best thread omg.
> 
> So I got my period when I was 10, (yeah, young, I know right?) And I got my boobs around then too. I was an early bloomer I guess. Over the past years I've become less awkward and stuff. I think I got a lil' prettier, and my nose finally doesn't look like it's too big for my face. Still waiting for the baby fat to go away, and (oh my god I am waiting ever so patiently) to hit my growth spurt. I'm 15, (going to be 16 in October), and I still stand under 5 feet. I mean, I like being short, I don't have to duck under things, I can date tall AND short guys, ect, but I mean, it would be nice to grow a little. Plus, it's really hard to find jeans in the correct size. Um, I've never really had too much of a problem with acne, I'm fortunate to have nice skin.
> If any of you other girls started out early like I did, please tell me. I'd just like some comfort knowing I'm not the only one who hit puberty a little early.



I started mine when I was 10 too. The day I got off of school for Easter we were leaving to go to my grandma's house and that's when I found out. Luckily my mom had always been pretty open about that stuff and my aunt had given me a book to read so it wasn't a surprise or anything, but it was before we got any sort of talk about it in school. I also started wearing training bras when I was like 9 and I started getting acne when I was around 10 too, so it was really embarrassing. But by the time high school rolled around my skin cleared up for the most part, so now I only break out around periods a bit. 

I feel you about the short thing too though. I'm almost 22 and I'm still under 5'. Hopefully you'll grow more because jean shopping is a nightmare.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Jun 20, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> I have a question for any member who has periods:
> I've been having my periods for about 6/7 years now but the one I'm going through now is a bit different to all the others, the flow is a lot lighter, my cramps aren't anywhere near as bad but I've been getting so hungry, as in I ate a really big meal for dinner yesterday but I was still hungry afterwards which isn't normal for me, period or not... I know it is my 'period' as I'm on my week break from th  pill... So is it not uncommon for what happens during your period to change over time or is it the pill affecting it? (I've been on the pill for almost 2 years now)
> 
> EDIT: I was thinking it could be stress affecting my period- I was going through my last exams just before my break- but that normally makes my periods worse?



It is most likely stress...

It can really mess with your period in lots of different ways... Including making them early, late, more heavy, more hungry, etc... Just really toys with you. ^^'
And periods can change over time... and sometimes certain events and other things can cause periods to change, such as intercourse ((first time or after while of having it)), pregnancy, medical issues, trauma, hormones injections ((like _Birth Control_ since it can seriously effect how your body regulates it's natural hormones but _usually_ not in a harmful way)) etc.

My periods have changed over the years but they have mostly gotten more painful. 
And also have been causing me to throw up... They use to not do that. =/ But that has only started within the last couple years ((currently 23)) thankfully. ^^'

_But here is my personal example of how after while birth control can start to effect your periods. Even if you had taken them for a long time it may take awhile for the hormones to really start affecting your period or changing it._
When I was on the pill, it slowly made my periods shorter and not as heavy... I also gained weight but it was mostly water weight and not from fat. As soon as I was off, my periods slowly went back to what they use to be.
When I was on the shot, well, they were extremely light... More like spotting than ever having a period. And I never had cramps.
Now that I am off the shot, my periods are still more like spotting, but slowly getting heavier. And the nausea throwing up with the period has started to come back this month... No cramps yet. Thankfully. XP


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 20, 2014)

A little bit of humor for you guys during the most annoying and awkward phase of your life:


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jun 21, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> This is kinda awkward for me ;u;
> But I'm 13...ehh my birthday is in November so I'm pretty much in my late 13's.  I don't get pimples nearly as much as my sisters do, but when I do they're huge
> And it's weird because I play volleyball and sweat more than them, but I don't get pimples as much ;w;
> andtheystartedtwomonthsagoandihaventyetwow



When you sweat you clean out your pores, so there aren't oils trapped in them. I mean, of course sweat should be washed off, but it helps to sweat.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 21, 2014)

i got my period so did i stop growing?? D: i don't want to be short forever waaah


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 21, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> i got my period so did i stop growing?? D: i don't want to be short forever waaah



No you didn't, don't worry. You still have like 4-5years of growing left I got myn nearly a year ago (last day of school, so fun) and have grown quite a lot since then.

(I think you are twelve right?)


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 21, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> My period story is the absolute worst >^<
> I was nine, and we had just finished the period presentation. We went back to our class, and as I was drinking water I somehow spilled it on my pants. (I have no idea how I was that clumsy.) I wiped off the water. After school, I went to the after school program, since both of my parents work late. I still felt wetness, so I excused myself to go to the bathroom. I was lucky that we got goodie bags from the presentation.
> 
> When I got back, everyone was still making jokes about the presentation. I was just like o__o until I got home



Oh my gosh, that's not bad at all, in fact it's incredibly lucky it happened on the day you got that "goodie bag" - Just imagine if it happened on a random day!  It sucks they were making jokes about it, though. You can't help it. It's just a part of life. Thankfully my first period story wasn't too terrifying or bad. I do remember at the beginning of a 10 hour art exam discovering that my period decided to say hello. I mean we had breaks in between, of course, but... It was not fun AT ALL.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 21, 2014)

i remember my first period

it was of english, no less
why.jpg

in actuallity my pubertys practially over
i dont think im getting taller, and im not a hairy person, so no hair anywhere but head


----------



## Warrior (Jun 21, 2014)

puberty, 

*universal groan*


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 21, 2014)

Warrior said:


> puberty,
> 
> *universal groan*



This post ^^


----------



## radical6 (Jun 21, 2014)

Crobatman45 said:


> Please call them breasts. "boobs" is immature.


Boobs is a better word than breasts bc i think of chicken breasts whenever ppl say breasts 
I'm going to cut my chest off probably
Honestly I hate puberty bc now I actually have to bind and **** or w/e
Also periods are ****ing painful


----------



## Aryxia (Jun 21, 2014)

Puberty's been a mixed bag for me.  I've been blessed in the sense that I don't suffer from any form of acne or B.O., but my periods are absolutely dreadful and I'm the flattest 16 year old you'll ever meet >.< I think I started puberty at around 9-10, and I'm pretty much at the end of it.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 21, 2014)

Crobatman45 said:


> Please call them breasts. "boobs" is immature.



Boobs, ****, Tatas, hooters, Big uns, 

They're mine I'll call em whatever I please


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 21, 2014)

I grew too fast. I am now like 5' 10", I'm a 14 year old guy, but yeah I just grew so fast that now I'm a weird uncoordinated awkward lanky person. Really, really skinny for my height. Voice dropped quick, stopped, and now is starting to crack here and there again, causing some more occasional awkward squeaks lol. Shaving is annoying. I needa work out or something because I just grew super tall and skinny, so now I look scrawny, and I am not a huge fan of that. Hopefully my muscles will sort of develop on their own? I don't want to look lanky like this forever, and I don't have the motivation to work out xD


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 22, 2014)

As a trans guy, puberty is hell. And I can't even bind or anything because my parents are homophobic and transphobic and they'd probably disown me/kick me out/tell me I just want attention/"it's just a phase" me. So I have these things on my chest I want to rip or cut off and I have to deal with periods which are hell (+ a **** ton of dysphoria) on their own level. I hate puberty.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 22, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> As a trans guy, puberty is hell. And I can't even bind or anything because my parents are homophobic and transphobic and they'd probably disown me/kick me out/tell me I just want attention/"it's just a phase" me. So I have these things on my chest I want to rip or cut off and I have to deal with periods which are hell (+ a **** ton of dysphoria) on their own level. I hate puberty.



Me too except I'm not a trans guy
I want to bind but my mom starts crying cuz she thinks im satanic or something when i want to cut my hair lol
Also ya the "Its a phase" "Ur just afraid of becoming a woman~`!1" **** is annoying. Dysphoria sucks man


----------

